# Are sports drinks safe during labour? Recommendations for energy drinks?



## MotherDuck (Jul 12, 2006)

A friend has given me 3 small bottles of Powerade for during labour.

The ingredients include:
Water, glucose,maltodextrine, citric acid, sodium citrate, potassium citrate, flavour, gum arabic,aspartame, Acesulfame K (potassium), Phenylalanine.

Does anyone know if it is safe to drink? Or how to find out?

I definitely want something to drink that will help my energy levels during labour as I ran out of steam last time.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I have always used Gatorade during my labors. I am sure there are more natural alternatives you can buy or make if you don't feel comfortable with the PowerAde.


----------



## nettlesoup (Feb 3, 2009)

I drank Lucozade during labour. Well, my partner drank most of my stash because he felt that he needed energy too. And all the chocolate.
But it did seem to get me through my very long labour.


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

There's a drink called Recharge that you can find in some health food stores (and maybe Whole Foods...I can't remember if I've seen it there). It's an electrolyte drink made mainly of fruit juice and sea salt...meant to be a healthy/natural alternative to gatorade type drinks. The mixed berry flavor is really good.


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherDuck* 
aspartame, Acesulfame K (potassium), Phenylalanine

These ingredients would be problematic for me.

Recharge is made by Knudsens (fruit juice maker) there is nothing in it that is not instantly recognizable as a food. I really like the orange flavor and the lemon/lime flavor.

This past labor I also stocked up on coconut water. It's packed with potassium and I really like the taste. If you like coconut, it's just as good (probably better) as any "sports drink".


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

I was JUST making myself some of Dr Sears' Labourade! I've been having some big, big BH lately and I think I'm close!

Here's his recipe:
1/3 cup of honey
1/3 cup of freshly squeezed lemon juice
1/4-1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 calcium tablet, crushed
Add water to make up 1 quart. Add juice if you like, to taste.

I don't use the calcuim tablet, I use a packet of something called Electro-Mix, made by the people who make Emergen-C. Here's a link to someplace that sells it....I think it has all the info there... http://http://www.vitacost.com/Alace...rid|2863284491

I love how this drink helps me feel energised....I started making it when I had a horrible stomach flu in early pregnancy. I make it in 2-quart batches and sip as needed. Ingredients are pretty portable, too, so you could take a bag of ingredients with you if you're birthing in hospital.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I tried the Sears family recipe for Laborade last time and it made me feel pukey. Bleah. I'll probably bring Recharge and garlic lemonade with me this time.


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

My midwife recommended Vitamin Water during labor (but not the one with caffeine) and I alternated that with drinking regular water (took a few sips of beverage between almost every contraction).


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

i would avoid artificial sweeteners/ingredients because i always do.

just bought some canned coconut water/juice a few weeks ago to try it. it's great source of potassium (higher than gatorade) but lower in sodium, which is the other important electrolyte ingredient. i can buy it at my local natural grocery store. it was a little bit sweet, nutty, and very refreshing.

so, i plan to stock up when i get close to my due time. i wish i could remember the brand to share it here (not fancy), but i tried the plain (YUM) and the one with added lime (YUCK).


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherDuck* 
aspartame, Acesulfame K (potassium), Phenylalanine.

I would also not recommend these ingredients. Most natural food stores can offer a similar style energy boosting drink, but without these artificial ingredients.

I tried recharge, but did not want it in labour. I just sipped on orange juice and water.


----------



## Mrs.aLifeofReilly (Oct 12, 2006)

I second the mixed berry Recharge. I found it at Whole Foods.


----------

